# Seattle Squat Spot?



## bsixsixsix (Jan 20, 2013)

finally have got my bags packed and ready to head to seattle this next friday 2/1/13. Anyone know of a great abandoned building to squat in or a cozy floor or couch I can crash on?


----------



## zephyr23 (Jan 20, 2013)

I am in Olympia if you ever head that way


----------



## bsixsixsix (Jan 20, 2013)

I havent been to Olympia in ages. I just might swing through!


----------

